# Anybody know where to find Scolopendra polymorpha in Southern CA?



## sloth (Apr 15, 2019)

So I’ve been on the hunt for a Scolopendra polymorpha. I felt like I’ve looked everywhere around me and have yet to find one. Does anyone know where I can look? Doesn’t have to be exact location just the general area. Thanks


----------



## neubii18 (Apr 16, 2019)

Where in So Cal are you? It has been a good year for polymorpha with all the rains this year.


----------



## sloth (Apr 17, 2019)

neubii18 said:


> Where in So Cal are you? It has been a good year for polymorpha with all the rains this year.


I’m right around Upland


----------



## neubii18 (Apr 17, 2019)

sloth said:


> I’m right around Upland


I never flipped up in that area, but for sure if you go south to Corona, you’ll find them. Any of the fields around Lake Elsinore are great for rock flipping them too, just be sure to respect the habitat and put each rock back exactly how you found it. 

I found 10-15 good sized ones flipping boards this past weekend within an hour, so it is definitely a good time of year for them. 

Goodluck!


----------



## sloth (Apr 17, 2019)

neubii18 said:


> I never flipped up in that area, but for sure if you go south to Corona, you’ll find them. Any of the fields around Lake Elsinore are great for rock flipping them too, just be sure to respect the habitat and put each rock back exactly how you found it.
> 
> I found 10-15 good sized ones flipping boards this past weekend within an hour, so it is definitely a good time of year for them.
> 
> Goodluck!


Thanks!


----------



## khil (Apr 20, 2019)

Speaking of which....same but in Northern CA? They are so elusive, haven't been able to find one.


----------



## neubii18 (Apr 22, 2019)

khil said:


> Speaking of which....same but in Northern CA? They are so elusive, haven't been able to find one.


I know they are supposed to range up there, but have not had the chance to look. Look for drier, rocky areas. Your best bet is a normally dry area after it rains, which brings them to the surface and under rocks.


----------



## Outpost31Survivor (Aug 27, 2019)

khil said:


> Speaking of which....same but in Northern CA? They are so elusive, haven't been able to find one.


I have a great success finding them by flipping stones on hills and mountains in SoCal same may apply in NorCal.


----------



## Outpost31Survivor (Aug 28, 2019)

sloth said:


> So I’ve been on the hunt for a Scolopendra polymorpha. I felt like I’ve looked everywhere around me and have yet to find one. Does anyone know where I can look? Doesn’t have to be exact location just the general area. Thanks



Seek elevation, hills and small mountains is where I always find S.polymorpha in SoCal. Usually stones with weeds and grass grown around them.  I must have caught dozens in my life time. But I have rarely  caught one lacking some elevation.


----------

